# Small shed workshop



## guerd87 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Slowly starting to get my little shed setup. This area is used for general household storage, game area and finally somewhere for me to work. I have to be careful out here though - no grinding or welding in the shed. Thats all done outside.

In the order they appear:

- Lounge area. A place to sit and think, play xbox or just chat with mates
- Lathe bench. Currently awaiting some under desk drawers that my dad is making up for me.
- Another general bench. Drill press, start of my small press frame (Large 50ton is outside) and some more storage
- Toolboxes and of course the beer fridge!
- Some pics of my newest addition. Power Hacksaw!

Was down at the local steel shop getting some supplies for another stainless steel snorkel I'm making and seen this there (never noticed it before) Asked him about it and he offered it to me for $100. They just no longer use it as cold cut saw is quicker. Needs a bit of a cleanup but I'm prepared to do that. Runs and cuts fine as is condition.

The back side of the shed which cant be seen holds general household items, fishing rod rack, air hockey table and pool table.

Nothing special, but its workable.

I'm really trying to get a workshop out in the industrial estate. Our new business is kicking off quite quick and expanding rapidly so we are hoping it to be sooner rather than later!

cheers,
John


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 23, 2013)

That looks more than a little shed to me. My shed fits my Bridgeport mill and little else. You are off to a good start!


----------



## Swifty (Oct 23, 2013)

That power hacksaw was a bargain, jut be sure that you tension the blade correctly. Had a larger version of that type at work, once the slack was taken up on a new blade, it required another 1 1/2 turns for correct tension.

Paul.


----------



## itowbig (Oct 24, 2013)

did i see vodka in a box there it looks like it


----------

